# Wheel cleaner with a difference



## nashdm2 (May 16, 2012)

Guys, about to get a new car and the wheels on it have lots of strange angles etc.

So, the wheels will be coated with some ceramic type goo, but, I want a wheel cleaner for them.

BUT, not the usual sort of wheel cleaner. The car will get very little use so I don't want a wheel cleaner that is designed to eat into the ****e and grime etc, as they will be cleaned regularly so I don't need that.

What I need is just a very high foam type cleaner so I can use a detail brush and get the angles cleaned. I am thinking something like a snow foam type jobbie, that is as foamy as that but is not snow foam as I don't want the grief of getting it all out to use it.

Hope that makes sense and you guys can think of something?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

https://car-chemoriginal.com/store/wheels/wheel-tyre-cleaner/wheel-cleaner-PH-neutral


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Autoglym's Wheel Cleaning Mouse https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/autoglym-wheel-cleaning-mousse may fit the bill and 20% off in Halfords at the moment.

Works well with gently agitation with a soft brush. Is also not overly strong so good for delicate wheels.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

What about Red 7? PH neutral and will foam up a bit with the right spray head to allow time to work with a brush.

Suitable for delicate wheels https://autosmart.co.uk/products/red-7-cre7014c


----------



## nashdm2 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt replies guys, appreciated..............


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Coated wheels with very little use and cleaned regularly ....a decent car shampoo would do the trick, rather than a dedicated wheel cleaner I think :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What TonyHill says. ! 

BUT if you do want a little bit extra why not use a dedicated wheel shampoo or Dodos supernatural wheel cleaner. 


Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

For wheel cleaning I find the Carpro Iron X snow soap fantastic. Foams up well and keeps any build up of fallout at bay while being gentle on the coating 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nashdm2 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. I don't want anything with chemical type stuff in it really, you know what I mean, the stuff that goes red and the stuff that you have to be careful with. As said above, they will be sealed within an inch of their lives and cleaned a lot, so, something like a stupidly foamy shampoo that i can see working when I put a decent quality wheel brush on them. I think once the adverts add PH neutral in their title, to me that means a dedicated wheel cleaner designed to get weeks of dust off.
Hop that helps, but it must be really foamy !!!


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Detailed onlines hyper gel

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=413899

I believe its just outside ph netreul, it shouldn't affect the coating.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Juke_Fan said:


> What about Red 7? PH neutral and will foam up a bit with the right spray head to allow time to work with a brush.
> 
> Suitable for delicate wheels https://autosmart.co.uk/products/red-7-cre7014c


Love Red 7. It really works well and yes it foams up nicely. Its a very strong Fallout Remover as well.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

You wont need a "Wheel Cleaner"

My coated WHITE 3sdm's are coated and I just use body work shampoo, 1900:1 

I do pre wash with Chemical guys diablo wheel gell in a foam lance but standard snow foam would also work as a pre-wash to get 90% clean with no contact

I also use something like auto finese aqua coat to top it up


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

TonyHill said:


> Coated wheels with very little use and cleaned regularly ....a decent car shampoo would do the trick, rather than a dedicated wheel cleaner I think :thumb:


I fully subscribe to this comment.
Way too much complication and overkill takes over, using this, use that and on it goes wasting time and money.
Know your wheels.
Best to remove wheels, if a jobs worth doing ..... and all that.
First time do an iron fallout removal so you know where you are. Do the callipers also.
Power wash, shampoo and PW.
Panel wipe. Protect with C5, (or WE you choose), callipers too.
From here on keep em clean and treat with the same care as the panels. QD them also and they will stay better and longer than expected..

Did all this about a year ago and decided to give them an iron fallout spray up and there was hardly anything seen on wheels or callipers, just on the BD's, so it was working.
So yeah, treat em right, take care of them when shampooing the car and QD too works. Don't over complicate things, way too much thought given to hitting the wheels with harsh chemicals too regularly, plus feeling the need to buy and use every product going when it's plain not that necessary.

**Good routine I like is after QD'ing a car, the MF or two will be quite sodden with product. Use this to wipe over the wheels and barrels (wrapped around a small wheel woolie) and buff up.

As always, maintenance and prevention is better than cure. :thumb:


----------



## steeve (Feb 28, 2011)

I have ceramic coated wheels, but the dirt from discs and pads sticks to the surface. Sadly a shampoo type of cleaner won't remove it.
Perhaps the mousse might work better?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> For wheel cleaning I find the Carpro Iron X snow soap fantastic. Foams up well and keeps any build up of fallout at bay while being gentle on the coating
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


This. I dilute it 1:5 and use as a spray on cleaner, as well as using it on a wash bucket like a traditional shampoo and using a finger mitt or MF wash mitt to wash the wheels.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AS Smartwheels for any dirty wheel with Iron out once you know what you are dealing with. I use car shampoo on my newly powdercoated wheels which I will ceramic soon from my current FK1000p...less is more.

John Tht.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Itstony said:


> I fully subscribe to this comment.
> Way too much complication and overkill takes over, using this, use that and on it goes wasting time and money.
> Know your wheels.
> Best to remove wheels, if a jobs worth doing ..... and all that.
> ...


I agree:thumb:,its practically my routine that you have mentioned,but ceramic coating wheels do not put a force field around the wheel surface,so all normal contaminants will still adhere to the coating and require a level of decontamination to make the wheels fully clean,if your car is a garage queen they won't require as much effort to keep clean if they are coated,but on a daily driver or track car like mine you will have to be methodical with the wheel cleaning regimen using the techniques above with mild PH neutral products or the coating will not last.SJ.


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

nashdm2 said:


> Thanks guys. I don't want anything with chemical type stuff in it really, you know what I mean, the stuff that goes red and the stuff that you have to be careful with. As said above, they will be sealed within an inch of their lives and cleaned a lot, so, something like a stupidly foamy shampoo that i can see working when I put a decent quality wheel brush on them. I think once the adverts add PH neutral in their title, to me that means a dedicated wheel cleaner designed to get weeks of dust off.
> Hop that helps, but it must be really foamy !!!


You know shampoo has chemicals in right? Maybe just DI water at that rate.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Id go for a wheel shampoo

https://www.highdefinitiondetail.co...-definition-detail-brakethrough-wheel-shampoo


----------

